# Something chewing on my maple tree?



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Every day when I come home the last few weeks there have been a dozen or so small branch ends laying on the ground under a maple tree. They are all about a foot long and appear to be fairly new growth typically 1/8 to 3/16 inch diameter at the cut end. They are all cut/broken/chewed at an angle across the stem. None are cut/broken/chewed straight across the stem. Tried to show that in a picture but I couldn't get a good close up. Don't know what kind of maple it is, it came with the house but I don't remember this happening last year. Is this normal for a maple tree or is a squirrel or something else chewing on it? The limbs and stems appear undamaged otherwise and the tree is fairly large at least 20 years old I'm guessing and beautiful in the fall in Arkansas. If it is squirrels, is there a repellent I could get to spray on the tree? Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

squirrel , yes
I don't know of anything you can do, it will not hurt the tree,when they have enough for the nest, they will stop. They do that with my oak trees this time of year also, it looks bad and makes a mess but no harm done.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Problem solved. Thanks Chris


----------

